# 72g bowfront



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/for/1365048738.html

Regardless, is this good for 225.00?

Thanks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i would make the decision based upon the quality of the filters and heaters and stuff that are included in that price... if those are good quality and you are actually going to use them, that's not too bad of a price, although i'd probably offer a bit less. if the other stuff is junk and you won't end up using it, that would be very expensive for just a tank and stand.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

10-4. I will ask about the other stuff included. I didn't even think about that because I have so much spare filters and stuff laying around.

I was thinking of getting this tank, and dividing it up, for my 2 small reds and medium chezi, to free up space of two 29g and a 44g.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont like the width on that tank for p's, I think its 15'in the middle but only 12in on the ends.

Go out and get yourself a 125gal 6ft or a 120gal 4ft, dont waste your time with these mickey mouse tanks


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, I'm just gonna get a 75/80g tank today. That tank should work, 48''x18''. Not sure what will go in it, either my sanchezi or two reds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

I love my 72G bowfront


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I also think they are a great looking tank.

Do you have any photos of it posted?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> i would make the decision based upon the quality of the filters and heaters and stuff that are included in that price... if those are good quality and you are actually going to use them, that's not too bad of a price, although i'd probably offer a bit less. if the other stuff is junk and you won't end up using it, that would be very expensive for just a tank and stand.


Couldn't agree more....


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a 72 bow and the only thing I don't like is the way it distorts pictures of your fish. U probably won't be winning any POTM contests with that tank.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I love my 72g too, but I think it would best to get one with a bit bigger footprint if you plan on putting reds in it. For just the chezi or a slow growing small serra it would make more sense.

The setup looks identical to mine. The doors on the stand are junk. Also the stand size sucks for trying to put a bigger wet/dry under it. Its too narrow on the ends for a wide tank, and its not tall enough for a regular tank and bigger overflow lines. I had to bend the hell out of mine to squeeze them under.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> i would make the decision based upon the quality of the filters and heaters and stuff that are included in that price... if those are good quality and you are actually going to use them, that's not too bad of a price, although i'd probably offer a bit less. if the other stuff is junk and you won't end up using it, that would be very expensive for just a tank and stand.


I agree, $300 for a 72 gal is really expensive!!! What are you planning to put in it, plus would this be an efficient size for the fish(s) you're planning to put in here in the future? You live in Oregon where there are alot of aqua hobbyists live. Im sure if you're patient enough, you'll find a better deal out there.

Should be in Tank and Equipment Questions


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

He would let it go for 225, is that still expensive to you? I'm not buying anymore fish at this time, so the 72g would be for 2 reds or a 1 sanchezi.

If this is in the wrong section, which I agree it it, a mod will move it shortly.


----------

